# Urgency but no D???



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey everyone, I have IBS D for about six years now and it constantly changes. I started listening to the tapes which have helped me significantly. So the problem is I no longer have D but i still have the urgency to go if that makes sense AND my stomach constantly makes noises which makes me think i have to go. I have been off school and work this week for christmas break and my IBS symptoms have completly dissapeared but will start up again when school starts. Just wondering if anyone just has urgency and not D??


----------



## 20468 (Nov 19, 2005)

Yup, i can relate to that. I never get D but the urgency is there as well as those stomach noises. I think it comes down to anxiety -- it's a psychological disorder I cant help nor do I have any control over. If I'm with people I'm comfortable around (my family) I'm 90% good to go almost anywhere anytime whether it be the mall or even... camping! I'd most likely be anxiety-free. But when it comes to me going with friends to those places I'd need to know at least a day in advance so I can prep myself (not sure if that's normal) and camping... well, there's just no way I'd be able to do that even if they gave me 5 months notice. I'm actually wondering if I have a psychological (anxiety) or physical (ibs) disorder. Must be both because I can relate to a lot of posts on this forum. All I know is that being overly anxious about something doesn't help any situation but I'm sure most of you already know that.~*LoRie*~


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

Hey LorieMine is purely anxiety related as well. I didn't want to go on any anti depressants though so i am trying those hypnosis tapes. I am only on day 20 and have seen a huge difference. Went to two christmas parties this weekend and had no problems before, during or after. I am hopeful that this might work, you should give them a try !!!


----------



## 23563 (Dec 6, 2005)

I can definitely relate. At the start of a new school year or when I'm really anxious I'll have D every morning like clockwork for the first month. Then it's not D anymore, but there's urgency in the morning sometimes, but not always. I completely agree with the symptoms being so much better when I'm in a comfortable situation. Away from school and with my family my symptoms are almost gone if I eat all the right foods. At school I feel bloated and disgusting every single afternoon. It's stress for sure, plus just not being comfortable in my environment. I don't know why it's so bad after lunch, but it always is no matter what I eat. Anyone else having that? No D or anything, just a lot of gas and discomfort, plus really unattractive noises. It's hot.


----------



## 21555 (Dec 28, 2005)

My stomach always acts up in school and when i am feeling uncomfortable with horrible noises, discomfort and not being able to eat anything. Even water sometimes upsets it!!


----------

